# Treated bunks



## zseverns (Dec 9, 2012)

If I put pieces of white plastic on my bunks can I use treated boards or do I still need untreated boards. The boat wouldn't touch the bunks only the plastic?


----------



## JMichael (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I'm certainly no expert on the situation but I can't see how it could cause any problems for the boat since it's not going to be in direct contact. And any of the chemicals that leech out of the wood will travel away from the boat with gravity.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 10, 2012)

I still wouldn't do it. 
Plain pine bunks will last a long time, if you can get southern yellow pine or cypress this would be best.


----------



## zseverns (Dec 10, 2012)

The main reason I ask is because the trailer has treated bunks that are in great shape. My grandpa put them on 20+ years ago and I kno 2x4 are cheap but if I dont need to replace them I can put that money towards paint


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 10, 2012)

20 year old treated wood is different. It's arsenic based not the copper based like the new treated wood is today. IIRC it's not as bad on aluminum, maybe someone will know for sure.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd play it safe and go plain pine.. Still going to get 10-15 years out of it.. Iff your feeling spendy go cedar.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 13, 2012)

If you're going to look at alternative types of lumber, check out some cypress. There are barns around here that were built in the 20's-30's with cypress siding. They've never had a drop of paint or preservative put on them and the boards are as solid as the day they were built. I know guys around here that compete to tear down old barns and sheds for the lumber and resell the cypress for a pretty good profit. And most boat docks on the rivers around here are floored with untreated cypress.


----------

